# 2008 IFBB Arnold Classic Finals Webcast



## Arnold (Jun 27, 2011)

2008 IFBB Arnold Classic Finals Webcast Live From The Veterans Memorial Auditorium Columbus, Ohio February 29th – March 1st 6:30 p.m. EST – Men’s Finals Pre-Show. Live webcast. Video replay will also be available approximately 1 hour after the end of the event. Co-hosted by Bob Cicherillo & Dan Solomon. 7:00 p.m. EST – Men’s [...]

*Read More...*


----------

